# Need Help! Ideas Please.



## Big D (Dec 1, 2010)

Greetings,

I have run out of ideas. my layout is pretty plain as seen below. I have some more room to expand (im at 8x8 right now.) Looking to not spend alot more money this year. 

I have left about 12 10" straights, 24 o-42 curves, 6 o-42 1/2 curves, 6 30" straights and some o-31's and misc 6" 4.25" and 3.5" pieces that i have not used. (local shop went under and i bought up a bunch of new and used track at spankin deals.)










Thanks for looking. 

-D


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

How much more room do you have?
Can you take a better picture of the whole room to get an idea of the size?
Get the step ladder out.

Do an L? Or can you do a U add on?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

How about going UP? Adding a 2nd level run on trestles (all at same height)? Might add some visual depth.

TJ


----------



## Big D (Dec 1, 2010)

The platform is built into the corner of the room with about 15" of clearance between it and the walls so that I can get around it. I can come out 4 feet from what I call the front side (right side of the picture). There is a pole on the left side of it about 20" out. I could do an extension about 4x6 long ways out that way but the boss will probably have a fit. I want to go up, But that's where I have no experience and fear i will mess it all up. I was thinking 2' x 8' (12 if i add the 4x8 to the front) along the right side.


----------



## Big D (Dec 1, 2010)

Just added the extra 4x8 to the front. from this i have to figure out level 2. and how that will layout. 

I should probably figure it out before I re-do all of the wiring (the new addition completely blocked my original control panel.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

how do you plan to reach into that corner ?


----------



## Big D (Dec 1, 2010)

tankist said:


> how do you plan to reach into that corner ?


There is 15" of clearance all the way around....


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I want to know how you reach the middle of the layout! My reach is nowhere near 4+ feet, how to you reach the middle?


----------



## Big D (Dec 1, 2010)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I want to know how you reach the middle of the layout! My reach is nowhere near 4+ feet, how to you reach the middle?


Well... The platform is 23" high, Im 6'2 with a decent reach. If I cannot extend my go go gadget arms to get where I need to go, The whole thing is framed out with 2x4's on 16" centers and where there ate divisions they are doubled up. I can dance on it if I wanted to. Essentially I made 3 4x8 tables and screwed them together (This way I can take it apart when we move in the next 2-3 years). 

I have made the layout extend along the addition and re-wired everything so that it operates. I really need to get cracking on scenery.


----------



## Big D (Dec 1, 2010)

Sorry about the crappy pic.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Dancing with the scenery in place is going to create a mess, no? 

I guess at 23" high, it's going to be tough to get under it. I'm planning on making mine high enough to get under it Of course, one side is going to be against the wall too, which further complicates it.

I guess you could tie a rope to your belt and let someone winch you over the platform.


----------



## erkenbrand (Dec 6, 2010)

I like how your added trestle looks! There's nothing like adding more space. 

My table is a full 4' high. I like to have room to get beneath it, and I had to leave some room for storage in our basement. It does make getting to the wiring pretty easy.

Looks like you might even have enough space to think about adding a turntable . . .


----------



## Big D (Dec 1, 2010)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Dancing with the scenery in place is going to create a mess, no?
> 
> I guess at 23" high, it's going to be tough to get under it. I'm planning on making mine high enough to get under it Of course, one side is going to be against the wall too, which further complicates it.
> 
> I guess you could tie a rope to your belt and let someone winch you over the platform.


I am a BIG guy. No doubt about it. I have no trouble crawling under it. There is a TON of wiring going on under there.


----------



## Big D (Dec 1, 2010)

erkenbrand said:


> Looks like you might even have enough space to think about adding a turntable . . .


I like the way you think! 

But I am getting pressure from the "Boss" to add houses. So my current idea is to turn the trestle into the side of a mountain with a tunnel for a road thru the middle. that will come out into a road that makes a loop thru the center with a town layout of houses on both sides of it. Similar to a small section of town by a giant coal breaker not far from me. If I can get some more space on the coaling tower side I want to build a replica of that same breaker. 

http://www.undergroundminers.com/huber.html


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I picked up a transfer table for my layout, it's smaller than a turntable, not nearly as much real estate as a turntable.


----------



## erkenbrand (Dec 6, 2010)

That would be an awesome project. A replica breaker would be great, and give your train a great 'reason' to be passing by.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Now, if you could only get the train to actually burn the coal from the coal mine!


----------



## Big D (Dec 1, 2010)

I was killing a little time at linch looking for the type of engines that would be seen at the breaker and found this RR club already built a model of it. 

http://www.gardenstatecentral.com/improve/huber4-17/huber2.htm


----------

